# Shrimp safe Dwarf Pleco



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

How small does dwarf pleco stay? Any thing that would stay under 3-4 cm?
is there any pleco that would actually possible go well with shrimplets? in a nano tank? or at least not threaten the shrimps in a community tank?
I current have otto cats.
Any advice would be great!

............................................................

So i went on and got This guy! and finally got a shot of this guy!

I bought it under the name of ranger pleco. Any idea how big they grow? Hope they don't pick on my shrimplets when it grows bigger?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a bunch of cherries in with my long fin calico bristlenose. They just ignore the shrimp altogether.


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

I had a bristlenose and he never bothered anyone......


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

stan said:


> How small does dwarf pleco stay? Any thing that would stay under 3-4 cm?
> is there any pleco that would actually possible go well with shrimplets? in a nano tank? or at least not threaten the shrimps in a community tank?
> I current have otto cats.
> Any advice would be great!


 3-4 cm is pretty small. (5 cm is 2 inches)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept my dwarf pleco with my cherries without an issue. They stay really small like TomC said.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe you're really looking at Chaetostoma and Otocinclus at 3 - 4 cm. BNP's will be more like 10 cm fully grown. Since you already have Otos, I believe you're likely maxed out for Loricariidae in a nano tank.


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

What's a good place to look for dwarf pleco?? there seems to be way too many species of plecos out there! Any idea where I'd be able to get some tiny dwarf pleco??


----------



## bcarlos (Dec 23, 2010)

IMO your best choice is Ancistrus Claro (LDA08) aka marbled bristlenose. Awesome little pleco, they max out at about 2 1/2 inches, they're very active and attractive. Plus they have an ancistrus diet, so you don't have to worry about them munching on your shrimp


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

I got this Ranger Pleco from PJ pet! it grow from about 0.5 inch to almost 1.5 inch in just over 3 weeks!! Wao! that's quick! I read that I will grow up to 3.5 inch? true? would it be safe for the shrimps??

Mine's very similar to this guy except mine doesn't have ah defined white lines on the body .. only the tail has a defined white line









"Imperial Ranger Pleco" (???) - Archivarium 2004 at the Age of Aquariums


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you put up a picture we may be able to identify it for you. Common names are very confusing.


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll try getting a pic of it. cuze it's always hiding when the light are on.


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

Finally got a shot of this guy!

I bought it under the name of ranger pleco. Any idea how big they grow? Hope they don't pick on my shrimplets when it grows bigger?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you can find them L10a (aka Red Lizard Plecos) are also shrimp safe ! I currently have some housed with my Blue Pearl shrimp of all sizes.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

